# Custom Firmware v3.55 for PS3 released By Waninkoko



## DarkCrudus (Jan 17, 2011)

*I WOULD PERSONALLY WAIT ON INSTALLING. LOTS OF BRICK REPORTS LOTS OF UNKNOWN REASONS AS TO WHY. WAITING SEEMS LIKE THE BEST BET, BUT IT IS OUT THERE FOR THOSE FEELING BRAVE, IT HAS HAD SUCCESS, BUT AGAIN LOTS OF BRICK REPORTS WAITING IS ADVISED IN MY OPINION*

*BEWARE LOTS OF REPORTS OF CONSOLE BRICKS*

*WARNING!
RISK OF BRICK ON CONSOLE 60GB FAT SO YOU WAIT FOR THE FIX!!*




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What you've all been waiting for...
> 
> A custom firmware for v3.55 PS3 that enables Backup Manager support + Online!
> 
> ...



waninkoko twitter source
PSX Scene
Tools Coming Soon

EDIT
not sure if this would be considered already posted. its kinda in the sony section but its "rumor waninkoko to release cfw" this one is "waninkoko did release cfw" imo they are different >.>


----------



## j0k3r (Jan 17, 2011)

Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .


Its not your fault you didnt read


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 17, 2011)

i wonder how many of these bricks were caused because they didn't patch it correctly (and didnt check the hash)


----------



## hova1 (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .


u sound like u deserved that brick, spasti.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .


Isn't your fault though, you chose to install it in the first place...
and so the realistic angry kid is born.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .




deleted quoted possible solution for bricks - reason *doesnt work*

(not my solution)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> j0k3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't work it runs in lv2 and lv2 is bricked.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 17, 2011)

Even FAT users have problems.


----------



## zachpl (Jan 17, 2011)

There is like a 50% chance of success, Ill stick with Geohots for now.

http://psx-scene.com/forums/f118/flashed-w...w-report-76357/


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like if you install over a CFW or if you install over 3.41 you brick.
*
INSTALL FROM OFW 3.55*


----------



## zachpl (Jan 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Looks like if you install over a CFW or if you install over 3.41 you brick.
> *
> INSTALL FROM OFW 3.55*



I won't take the risk


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 17, 2011)

updated OP with some more information


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .
> 
> QUOTEWe are not responsible for any damage for the usage of this Custom Firmware.



You have no right to complain. Even Microsoft have similar disclaimers in paid for software (have you ever read a Windows EULA?). Learn to take some responsibility for your own actions. You wanted something for nothing knowing the risks, man up bitch.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 17, 2011)

Hahaha, and the bricking posts begin!!! "Readme? What readme?" Hahahahahaha


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 17, 2011)

For bricks found this information



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cheers to all the people with a brick...
> I fixed a brick on my 60gb(launch-console) with the 3.50 to 3.41 downgrade-method:
> 
> Download this package from any Filehoster.http://www.multiupload.com/H3A8GAJ8GS
> ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

Bluray Bug PS3=Brick?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Bluray Bug PS3=Brick?



huh maybe? haha i have the bluray bug, not gonna try to even install this cfw at all yet xP safest thing to do, though i do wish i could have my bluray working v.v have no idea how to fix it b/c i dont know what movies were played on it by previous owner

also lol we must be watchin the same site =P


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 17, 2011)

Waninkoko is currently working on fixing a known issue with his firmware. Its an issue that is causing the "almost random" bricks. Just give it time and all will work out.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 17, 2011)

MOst of the bricked PS3's are the CHECH(C or G) 04 ones...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you look at any other?


EDIT:going to install soon on ofw 3.55 slim 250 gb ps3


----------



## Stewy12 (Jan 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hmm, well talk about clusterfuck.
> 
> I've bricked 5 consoles this morning trying this retarded beta untested patch. I'm not joking either, I've got 5 friends to tell that their ps3s are paper weights.
> 
> ...



Some dude posted this on psx-scene, I mean 1 is understandable (sort of) but 5?? What a knob.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 17, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that on the forums too.

Dude is in idiot for blaming Waninkoko for his fuck up. If anything, he should blame himself for being an idiot.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 17, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He and those friends of his should know what they're getting into from the start. Stuff like this ALWAYS says "We take no responsibility if this ruins your console." The only reason he released it was because it WORKED on HIS. So one would easily assume that it would work on others. Fact is that this guy should've realized what was going to happen when he got the first one done, not FIVE. Such a Tard.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry if i sound like a dick but finally some bricks....now maybe whiny kids who contribute nothing to the scene will stay away......ungrateful bastards....


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it possible to fix these bricks at all? Or am i going to have to send in my ps3?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Is it possible to fix these bricks at all? Or am i going to have to send in my ps3?



Only with a nand/nor dump and a hardware programmer me thinks. That is the reason I haven't tried any of these yet. The equipment is in the post.


----------



## Potticus (Jan 17, 2011)

I KNOW I am not the only one who is paranoid as could be when doing this sort of stuff... I read, and re-read, and re-read the guides, readme's, and information...

It took me about 4-5 hours to hack my psp with a pandora battery just because I didn't want to have any chance of bricking it.

Generally if there are any reports of people getting a bricked console I won't even do it. (unless they admit they screwed up.)

The disclaimers are there for a reason, and often contain useful information 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. When this stuff is first released there are ALWAYS a few people that get bricks. Don't be a martyr, let the stupid people that brick 5 of their friends consoles be.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2011)

what is "bsdiff" tool (Binary diff)?


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i did what was said to do, went back to official firmware, then used the patched version and got a brick on my ps3, Starts up, yellow light, turns off.  By the looks of it I'm gonna have to send it into sony for repairs....


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 17, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, did he update them all at once, or one at a time and NOT THINK that it was a bad idea?
Or did he not think that installing an untested patch was a bad idea?

In any case he's an idiot and had it coming.


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 17, 2011)

j0k3r said:
			
		

> Thx alot Waninkoko, for bricking my PS3. I never using any of your tools in the future, even not for my wii. U are a cocksucker, and u destroyed my PS3. If we could meet us, I would cut your head off .


haha so much win


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Well i did what was said to do, went back to official firmware, then used the patched version and got a brick on my ps3, Starts up, yellow light, turns off.  By the looks of it I'm gonna have to send it into sony for repairs....



I have some questions... was it a slim model you tried to flash? did you install via the recovery menu? what firmware were you previously on? were you on 3.55 OFW before you tried to put CFW?


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

My models a FAT ps3 80GB model that has ps2 backwards compat.  Went from CFW back to 3.55 OFW through Recovery Menu like it said to do.

Used the patched update via recovery menu

During the update it just shut off, and the ps3 gives me a blinking red like now.
Turn off, then turn back on, green light, then yellow light, then blinking red light.

Looking up now a fix for the ps3 is 150$ or so, that sucks for me...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)

it just does brickz you!


----------



## RoMee (Jan 17, 2011)

I really want to try this, but I'm gonna  wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do you guys even try?


----------



## Fellow (Jan 17, 2011)

What does his firmware do?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why do you guys even try?


their obviously new to the custom firmware game i've learned from experience when 1 of these things comes out you DON'T FUCKING TOUCH IT! let the hackers get it who are willing to risk it and than wait for them to report back whether these things work or not. NEVER install these when their 1st released.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why do you guys even try?



Well once I can unbrick my PS3 I'll do it because trying not to shit your pants can be fun.


----------



## qlum (Jan 17, 2011)

As far as I know this one bricks phats but not slims at least not 120gb slims (haven't seen post about the other ones)


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know where I go for actual repairs on a console?  Do i call sony or is there another way to contact.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucky I tried this on my "friend"'s ps3.. it bricked


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I go for actual repairs on a console?  Do i call sony or is there another way to contact.
> will sony even fix it?
> 
> QUOTE(tigris @ Jan 18 2011, 03:13 AM) Lucky I tried this on my "friend"'s ps3.. it bricked


brilliant idea!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Lucky I tried this on my "friend"'s ps3.. it bricked


Mines worked just fine installed even backed up black ops and loaded it up without disc.


----------



## Stewy12 (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I go for actual repairs on a console?  Do i call sony or is there another way to contact.



https://eservice.sony.com/webrma/web/index.do


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 17, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> Hahaha, and the bricking posts begin!!! "Readme? What readme?" Hahahahahaha



lol!!!! Let the Noobs Come!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean the broobs


----------



## Snailface (Jan 17, 2011)

Fellow said:
			
		

> What does his firmware do?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anybody know if this would be a fix as simple as taking out the hardrive and formatting?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Man...
Wani isn't known for having extremely unstable installers like this...

This is sad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if this would be a fix as simple as taking out the hardrive and formatting?


not as easy as that since it's not actually installed to the HDD


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if this would be a fix as simple as taking out the hardrive and formatting?



Yes we do. No it's screwed.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Jan 17, 2011)

Well damn that sucks.  I'd be slightly more upset if my i used my ps3 more than wii but i'm don't

Only think im worried about is sending it to sony and having them send me back a newer model or reformatting my whole system with save files and ps1 games on it.  Oh well, look like ill have to add this to my to do list....


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 17, 2011)

Testing these things on PS3 seems to be very difficult because of so many different PS3 models. It looks like Waninkoko has a few testers that all happen to _not_ have a FAT 60GB model (most bricks happen on this model).

According to those who installed this it isn't even worth it if it works because at least half of the games don't work.

I'm glad I stayed on 3.41.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, ThatDudeWithTheFood, You said it's working, right? Is your PS3 a 250GB Slim as well?

I want to try this so much, but it's not like I can afford another PS3 if this one bricks. PS3 cost 600 bucks around here.


----------



## msa (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like waninkoko chose fame over quality^^


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Well damn that sucks.  I'd be slightly more upset if my i used my ps3 more than wii but i'm don't
> 
> Only think im worried about is sending it to sony and having them send me back a newer model or reformatting my whole system with save files and ps1 games on it.  Oh well, look like ill have to add this to my to do list....
> 
> ...



Wanin chose to release something that's only in a suitable state for devs and the brave to play with. Others said it was a bad idea, he didn't disagree, but why should those who are capable of reading and taking responsibility for their own actions miss out because some idiot fan boys will jump on it no matter the risks and blame anyone but themselves?


----------



## Patelitojoe (Jan 17, 2011)

I installed it np after upgrading to 3.55 but I can't install any homebrew. seems like a waste.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 17, 2011)

msa said:
			
		

> looks like waninkoko chose fame over quality^^


Why do you think he didn't credit Geohot?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 17, 2011)

Patelitojoe said:
			
		

> I installed it np after upgrading to 3.55 but I can't install any homebrew. seems like a waste.


You can install 3.41 PKGs.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, it's kind of expected when you expand the lv2 without considering the consequences. I'm sure for the people that had the FW install correctly, an out of bounds lv2 syscall is gonna brick your shit anyway.

Protip: Always sit back and watch for a few days before doing the latest updates for CFW.


----------



## Relf (Jan 17, 2011)

Apparently some guy named wutangrza replicated the peek/poke for 3.55 and has his own custom firmware for it. So far all of us who are waiting out of fear of bricking, our patience might soon be rewarded.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A developer by the name of Wutangrza has released his CFW files that recreate the process that allows peeking and poking which flukes1 has shared with us earlier. Now its only a matter of time before we see modified backup managers like open manager, multiman working with this cfw.


----------



## msa (Jan 17, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Why do you think he didn't credit Geohot?


did i say that?
besides: waninkoko wrote the fw, not geohot.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 17, 2011)

msa said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing the point.
Waninkoko isn't a fame seeker like Geohot is, out of all the PS3 scene contributors, Geohot wasn't credited in Waninkoko's firmware.

Still it's bad news that all of these older PS3 models are getting bricked, really bad news.
I think this is probably one of the biggest things that Sony feared at the release of these private keys, amongst rampant piracy and unlicensed software.


----------



## Rasas (Jan 17, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besides the possibility of bricking what does it do since it does not do backups.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I'm not installing it on my PS3 right now. I have faith in Waninkoko though, he'll fix it and I can wait. He probably got rushed with people bugging him and putting fake firmware out so he rushed to release this, maybe not the best plan but it got people off his back...and bricked tons of PS3s.


----------



## darkriku2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll stick to geohot's 3.55 for now. I'll keep checking back though.


----------



## ganons (Jan 17, 2011)

How do u find model number (cechx) if you dont have the box?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 17, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Still it's bad news that all of these older PS3 models are getting bricked, really bad news.
> I think this is probably *one of the biggest things that Sony feared* at the release of these private keys, amongst rampant piracy and unlicensed software.


I'm pretty sure that everyone Sony is laughing its ass off right now, screaming "serves you right!" while pointing at their LCDs.

After all, if this isn't easily fixable, people will have to cash out for a repair centre or just buy a new PS3 (which means $$$ to Sony)


----------



## Diffusion (Jan 17, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Man...
> Wani isn't known for having extremely unstable installers like this...
> 
> This is sad.


idk. I think I remember his old Region Changers/Downgraders/Updaters bricked a couple of Wiis.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

Ssx9 said:
			
		

> Hey, ThatDudeWithTheFood, You said it's working, right? Is your PS3 a 250GB Slim as well?
> 
> I want to try this so much, but it's not like I can afford another PS3 if this one bricks. PS3 cost 600 bucks around here.


If you install from OFW 3.55 it works just fine.


----------



## nightwaxon (Jan 17, 2011)

It affects the older fat ps3's with a 265mb NAND. I would not update your PS3 with Wanins firmware no matter what firmware you're currently running if you've got a fat 40/60gb machine. Otherwise, you'll have the raw materials for a new rockery!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

All of Wanins things work if you follow the instructions I have *never * bricked off of any wanin things including his region changers.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 17, 2011)

Diffusion said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I remember, it wasn't massive as this.
Wani is really good when it comes to releasing installers.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> All of Wanins things work if you follow the instructions I have *never * bricked off of any wanin things including his region changers.



His "safe" updaters have done some bloody stupid things. I've never had a problem but they where aimed at noobs.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 17, 2011)

I laugh at everybody who still installs this despite all the warnings. I laugh even more at the people who brick their console and then bitch and blame the hack creator regardless of the fact that they have a disclaimer saying that if your shit breaks, they can't be held responsible.

I'm just waiting until everything is pretty much 99% stable (as there is always the chance that something could go wrong in a freak accident) before I attempt anything with my $300 PS3.


----------



## Patelitojoe (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems I can install some homebrew but they won't load. Who has their ps3 with the cfw and a working ftp homebrew? what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

Patelitojoe said:
			
		

> It seems I can install some homebrew but they won't load. Who has their ps3 with the cfw and a working ftp homebrew? what am I doing wrong?


multiMAN has ftp built in and that works blackb0x ftp wont load.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 17, 2011)

blackb0x FTP 1.2 works for me :/ 
Mednafen Emu too


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

ShinjiX said:
			
		

> blackb0x FTP 1.2 works for me :/
> Mednafen Emu too


Can you send me the pkg file?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> ShinjiX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might not be wanting to request that publicly.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its an ftp app its not like its a game rip......


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's still signed, meaning that it contains the private keys, wich are not allowed on this site until there is clarification from the courts.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 17, 2011)

I had these pkg installed from the 3.55 Geo cfw :/ 
and they are still working


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 17, 2011)

This just in, Reports around the world have shown simultaneous power surges all around the world  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Patience is needed this time around, unfortunately apparently not alot of us have that...


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll stick with GeoHotz CFW...I dont really give a damn about backing any of my games up.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I'll stick with GeoHotz CFW...I dont really give a damn about backing any of my games up.



Damn skippy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2011)

its kinda funny actually, (sorry bricked users)
claims that say tht sony made the ps2 weak hence ppl bought another ps2 console
NOW, a firmware has been released that bricks ps3s and suggests ppl to buy a second ps3
why hate sony?

can there be a fix for this like a program that would run on startup maybe if one would use the jailbreakdevice to run in debug mode? if not, then sony will have atleast 100 ps3 coming to their offices this week

i am pretty sure there are some things tht ppl havent looked it ie the readme... if he tried it and it worked, why would 5 PS3s brick with the SAME PERSON

PS- The brick images were epic


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 18, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Signed apps don't do not contain the private keys. They used the private keys like every other thing that was signed but no where do they store it. 

Decrypted file ---> Encryption algorithm (with correct signed keys) ----> Signed encrypted file
Decrypted file ---> Encryption algorithm (with incorrect keys)        -----> bad encrypted file (won't install or run)

Blackbox ftp was probably created with SonySDk, that was the main concern about the pkg. If it was creaded with psl1ght, then it would be totally legal.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyways I can confirm backups working


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 18, 2011)

you just making me want a ps3 like nao


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 18, 2011)

I can also confirm backups are working. I ripped my own copy of Nier, and it loads wonderfully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MultiMAN works like a dream for this. Anyway, I'm starting a campaign in my signature. If it worked for you, please join me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All it took was following instructions.
1) I checked my PS3 to the chart (several times) to make sure my slim really didn't have a 256Mg NAND. (I have no idea why it would, but being overly paranoid in these kinds of things is never a bad thing.)
2) I reverted my 3.55 GeoHot JB to the OFW by use of the recovery menu. (I know it will revert normally, by experience, but I had never used the recovery menu before and wanted to make sure I knew how to access and use it in case something happened.
3) I installed Waninkoko's 3.55 through the XMB. I left to room long enough to let it continue by itself (mostly because I didn't want to actually be there the moment it may have screwed up) and returned to my XMB in perfect working order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its truly amazing how waiting a day or so and following the instructions worked wonders.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 18, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> 2) I reverted my 3.55 GeoHot JB to the OFW by use of the recovery menu. (I know it will revert normally, by experience, but I had never used the recovery menu before and wanted to make sure I knew how to access and use it in case something happened.



If it had bricked you wouldn't be able to use the recovery menu.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 18, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> MarcusRaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that it would brick a few different kind of ways, and there was a way or two that could use the menu. Doesn't matter anyway, it worked out for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who's joining me on my signature campaign?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 18, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Who's joining me on my signature campaign?



Well if anyone in the UK would be joining the "I'm a Waninkoko 3.55 badly patched firmware victim" and wants to donate their PS3 to science or sell it cheap get in touch.

Also offering repairs.

If anyone happened to have a NOR based PS3 and bricked I will repair the first one who comes to me for free. It will just take longer because I will be taking pics and doing a howto.


----------

